# Bobcats leaning toward Guard



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Uncertainty has Bobcats on guard
> 
> Experience, backcourt likely on draft list
> 
> ...


I thought the end about Ivan was freaking hilarious :laugh:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I just don't think we're at a point where we can take on a project," Bickerstaff said.

Is he serious?

LOL, Chiriaev. "I will crush... small, weakling PGs. They are shorter and I STILL weigh as much as them. Watch as I demonstrate my NBA PG skills by dribbling with my left hand. Muwahahaha."


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've never wanted so much to see a guy get drafted late and sit on the bench all year, as I do now with this Ivan guy who talks so much.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Remember this isn't Charlotte's organization who is saying this, this is just a writer who wishes all of the above. He may have negative feelings toward Gordon, because of all teh articles i have read from him, i don't think Ben Gordon was mentioned once.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

i agree Pacer Man, i think Gordon is the best PG in the country. i dont care about Jameer Nelson. he really wasnt put in any big game situations, on the other hand, Gordon goes out every year and is canidate for Big East tourney MVP.


----------

